# Euer Traumberuf aus der Kindheit



## judgmentday (23. Februar 2009)

Hey, was war euer Traumberuf als ihr noch Kinder gewesen seid??

Ich für meinen Teil wollte Frauenarzt werden, aber auch nur bis mir dann klar wurde, dass es auch Krankheiten gibt und nicht nur junge hübsche Frauen dahin gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie schauts bei euch aus?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

arbeitsloser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne scherz
hmm das müsste informatiker oder sowas gewesen sein (fand das wort so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Mangazeichner.
Hat aber nicht lange gedauert, bis ich bemerkte das ich nicht zeichnen kann xD


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Wollte in nem Spielzeugladen Arbeiten xD


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2009)

Rentner wie mein Opa...immer zu Hause,Geld und ewig Freizeit


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2009)

Astronaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nun werd ich Lehrer...


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Spieletester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

Kindergärtnerin xD


----------



## Eisbringer (23. Februar 2009)

Raumfahrt. Aber nur am Boden, ich wollte nie ins All.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)




----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

ich fand damals die extrem sportler geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders motorbike -> redbull freestyle und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo aber ich glaub sowas werd ich nie :X


----------



## Infernallord (23. Februar 2009)

erst fußballer... bis ich bemerkt hab dass ich dafür zu lahm bin... nachem dritten scouttraining -.-...
dann hab ich durch giga bemerkt dass man fürs zocken bezahlt werden kann seit dem habe ich n traumberuf...
jetzt bin bürokaufmannazubi xP


----------



## Alion (23. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte früher immer Astronaut werden. Als merkte ich, dass ich nicht genug im Kopf hatte wollte ich Pilot werden. Jetzt bin ich Informatiker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (23. Februar 2009)

Yo voll geil ja die Hauptschüler sind die Coolsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (23. Februar 2009)

Astronaut und Feuerwehrmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## judgmentday (23. Februar 2009)

Haha --->Arbeitslos oder Megastar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Hauptschüler sind die Coolsten...Hammer Aussage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

ich wollt immer Arächologe werden^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

Ich mag euch =)
Ich wollteSänger werden, da war ich 12. Nach dem Stimmbruch hab ich mir das aus dem Kopf geschlagen...>.< Aber ich war vorher richtig gut^^War auch im Chor der Schule^^Naja, singen tuh ich immer noch gerne =) Unkraut vergeht nicht xD

jezz will ich Informatiker werden, bin jezz 16 und suche Mühseelig eine Lehrstelle. Die Ansprüche sind ziemlich gross... aber ich will! ICH WILL ICH WILL ICH WILL!!*stämpfeln*

Danach will ich reich werde. So mit passivemEinkommen. Aber ich muss mir unbedingt nen guten Weg suchen das zu erreichen, sonst ende ich wie alle Mittelschichtler...


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Erfind ne neues Betriebssysthem ;D


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Also zu erst wollte ich mal Astronaut (ich nannte es Ausserirdischer, hatte das nie begriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, naja da war ich ca. 6)
Dann glaubs mal ein Wissenschaftler und jetzt Informatiker.
Bin auch schon fleissig an der Lehrstellen-Suche.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. Februar 2009)

Pilot !  aber ein cooler wie in den Filmen Jet Pilot !!! x3


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wollt immer Arächologe werden^^



Genau das wollt ich auch, mochte die Thematik und stellte mir dann Arbeit mit Studentinnen und viel Sonne vor..
Dann hab ich Indina Jones gesehen und mein Wunschtraum war vollständig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (23. Februar 2009)

Lokomotivführer ^^


----------



## Elander (23. Februar 2009)

Baggerfahrer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (23. Februar 2009)

Fußball star also als torwart ^^
oder Taucher 
Spieletester muss uach geil sein^^
und Tierpfleger bis ich gemerckt habe das die scheiße verdienen 
und landschaft gärttner irgenwas was Draußen is ^^
bin einer sehr Bewegungsfreutiger mensch bin aber trotzdem bisssel Moppelig ^^



MfG
Raheema/St3ffen



PS:nein ich bin nicht Weiblich nur mein account heist so ^^


----------



## ZuluheadProject (23. Februar 2009)

sowas wie da oben is echt BITTER!!  

da ich momentan (noch) als kind zähle: hmm buffed.de-mitarbeiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ok nein im ernst:  autor / kollumnist


----------



## Deanne (23. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte als Kind (wie viele kleine Mädchen damals) Tierärztin werden. Es gibt für mich als großen Tierfreund nichts schönes, als einem kranken Tier helfen zu können. Mit den Jahren habe ich aber auch die traurigen Seiten des Berufs kennengelernt. Mittlerweile bin ich mir sicher, dass ich es nicht übers Herz bringen würde, ein krankes Tier einzuschläfern, selbst wenn ich ihm damit Leid ersparen würde. Die Bilder und Eindrücke würde ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf bekommen und daher ist der Beruf vermutlich doch nichts für mich.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2009)

Man glaubt es kaum, aber als kleines Kind wollt ich Pfarrer werden, weils in der Nachbarschaft nen Pfarrer gab und der irgendwie auf alle Fragen ne Antwort hatte...naja, als ich dann älter wurde wollt ich Anwalt werden. Mit 15 oder 16 oder so hab ich dann ne Schnupperwoche bei zwei Anwälten gemacht. Als ich dann gesehn hab wie das Anwaltsleben tatsächlich ist hab ich diese Illusion dann auch aufgegeben. Vor Gericht ists wirklich spannend und interessant, aber in der meisten Zeit wälzt man dann doch nur Akten und Bücher.
Zwischendurch wollt ich dann mal noch fauler Student sein (sprich Parties ohne Ende), hab ich auch ne Weile so gemacht, ist aber auch nicht so das Wahre, von den Austauschstudentinnen mal abgesehn =D Und nebst dem Studium hab ich noch als Barkeeper gearbeitet, das war durchaus auch ne wertvolle Lebenserfahrung.
Mittlerweile bin ich Softwareentwickler geworden.

PS: Schnupperwochen kann ich übrigens schwer weiterempfehlen, erst da merkt man dann oftmals als Teenager was man überhaupt wirklich machen möchte ^^


----------



## Infernallord (24. Februar 2009)

an die ganzen leute die ma spieletester werden wollen... 
schlagt euch dass ausem kopf ^^
die testerei an sich ist nur n nebenjob auf 400€ basis hatte mich auch mal dafür angemeldet
... scheiterte dann aber an meinem englisch xD
wenn dann muss man sowas bei ner zeitschrift oder ähnliches machen und da besteht nur
ein kleiner teil ausem zocken ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Genau das wollt ich auch, mochte die Thematik und stellte mir dann Arbeit mit Studentinnen und viel Sonne vor..
> Dann hab ich Indina Jones gesehen und mein Wunschtraum war vollständig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok das mit den Studentinnen is mir mit 5-10 Jahren noch nicht gekommen ich stand einfacht total auf Dinos aber danke jetzt ist mein alter traumberuf wieder da hrrhrhrrr Stundentinnen *lechz*


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2009)

Hmm also die Archäologen die ich bisher getroffen habe waren alles andere als spektakulär und denen gings eher um Tonscherben als um Studentinnen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm also die Archäologen die ich bisher getroffen habe waren alles andere als spektakulär und denen gings eher um Tonscherben als um Studentinnen ^^


jaaaaaaaaaaa das is mir auch klar ^^ zerstör nich immer meine träume


----------



## Infernallord (24. Februar 2009)

nix studentinnen für LoD xP


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> nix studentinnen für LoD xP


ihr schweine -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Februar 2009)

2. Klasse, male deinen Taumberuf: Millionär, gott was hat die Klasse über mich gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute lach ich selber drüber, wozu Millionär wenn man Milliardär werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte immer Soldat werden! 

aber ja ich glaub das ist nicht mehr so lustig wen man weiss wie brutal der krieg echt ist!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. Februar 2009)

anwalt <.<


----------



## Tyalra (24. Februar 2009)

Ich wollt früher LKW fahrer oder lokomotivführer werden...
heute arbeite ich als Fachkraft für Abwassertechnik (Kläranlage) nebenbei Türsteher ^^
will aber wieder auf die schule Abi nacholen und danach Studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Februar 2009)

Gerichtsvollzieher.


----------



## Hinack (24. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte immer Helikopter Pilpt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand Helikopter einfach super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Februar 2009)

tja was hab ich mir als späteren traumjob ausgedacht ^^
jedenfals mit viel action ^^ 
wie was mit bundeswehr oder 
wo halt viel action dazu gehört 
^^ 
was kan das woll sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (25. Februar 2009)

rentner


----------



## Aromat05 (25. Februar 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> tja was hab ich mir als späteren traumjob ausgedacht ^^
> jedenfals mit viel action ^^
> wie was mit bundeswehr oder
> wo halt viel action dazu gehört
> ...


mhhmm gute frage ich hab es Toiletten putzter bei der Bundeswehr?


----------



## Marvîn (25. Februar 2009)

Pilot - bei der Armee entweder mit Kampfflugzeugen oder mit Kampfhubschraubern fliegen.


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

Kampfjetpilot oder Rennfahrer

irgendetwas mit viel Geschindigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Februar 2009)

hehe sehr witzig ^^


----------



## nemø (26. Februar 2009)

dino-forscher
allgemein im urwald verlorene tierarten enddecken 
dann polizist und jez i-was mit bänker oder so


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

Student. Klar kein Job, aber ich wollt an die Uni. Naja da war ich auch und wenn man grad am studenleben war (Trinekn, ausschlafen und zocken) wars nett. Labor und Vorlesungen waren eher durchschnitlich und mein engagement als Studentenvertretr hat mir gezeigt was für wiederliche Leute viele Proffesoren sind. Bin froh das ich das hinter mir habe.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Februar 2009)

judgmentday schrieb:


> Hey, was war euer Traumberuf als ihr noch Kinder gewesen seid??
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil wollte Frauenarzt werden, aber auch nur bis mir dann klar wurde, dass es auch Krankheiten gibt und nicht nur junge hübsche Frauen dahin gehen.
> 
> ...



Also ich wollte immer Kinderärztin werden, dann hatte ich auf einmal 5 kleinere Geschwister...Windeln wechseln, Fläschchen geben, gesund pflegen etc.

Naja nun bin ich Kauffrau für Bürokommunikation^^

LG Gwynny


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

Naja, als Kind...hmm...ehrlich gesagt wollte ich Maurer werden. Mich hat immer der Gedanke fasziniert, Häuser zu bauen. Damals konnte ich wohl ohne Hocker noch nichtmal aus dem Fenster schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Später dann hat mich Maschinenbau fasziniert, und jetzt bin ich Ingenieur für genau das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sorgenkind #1 (2. März 2009)

Rechtsanwalt.. bin auf dem besten Weg da hin (=


----------



## Tassy (2. März 2009)

Ich wollte immer, als ich klein war, meinen Traumberuf mit meinem Hobby verbinden... Habe z.B immer gerne Sachen entworfen... Nun wo die Hardware immer mehr Kreativität erfährt, wollte ich vorkurzem noch sowas wie Hardware Designer für Pc Systeme werden.

Nun bin ich Konstruktionsmechaniker(Ausbildung) ;]


----------



## Rhokan (2. März 2009)

Ich wollte nie arbeiten..... muss aber wohl oder übel mal sein ..... ^^


----------



## Hanfgurke (3. März 2009)

Kapitän auf einem Kreuzfahrtschiff.
Tuuuuut Tuuuuuut! Volle Kraft voraus!


----------



## Valnir Aesling (3. März 2009)

Ich wollte immer schon als Spiele Tester arbeiten und bewege mich auch dahin.

Ich bin zurzeit in der ausbildung zum Informatiker an einer Fachhochschule. Danach stehen mir viele
Berufwege offen: Spieletester,Blizzard Mitarbeiter,Game Master, Bei ner Firma wie buffed und natürlich als normaler programmierer^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. März 2009)

du musst aber auch genommen werden ^^
Ich wollte den Job von meinem Vater machen: Kfz-ingenieur

hat sich aber rausgestellt, dass der Job stressig is ^^


----------



## campino76 (3. März 2009)

Schilehrer ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... heut bin ich Druckvorstufentechniker.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Ich wollte immer schon als Spiele Tester arbeiten und bewege mich auch dahin.
> 
> Ich bin zurzeit in der ausbildung zum Informatiker an einer Fachhochschule. Danach stehen mir viele
> Berufwege offen: Spieletester,Blizzard Mitarbeiter,Game Master, Bei ner Firma wie buffed und natürlich als normaler programmierer^^


dir is schon klar das Spieletester kein "hauptberuf" ist sondern nur nebenbei gemacht wird


----------



## airace (17. März 2009)

hehe wie gaaanz viele andere wollte ich Astronaut werden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja cooler war mein kumpel der immer Gärtner werden wollte weil das nicht so gefährlich ist xD....

und jetzt macht er sein Praktikum als Mechatroniker... !!!

mfg airace


----------



## Edimasta (19. März 2009)

Ich wollte immer schon mal Comiczeichner werden...

Naja, jetzt bin ich halt Vertriebsmanager ^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (19. März 2009)

Kampfjet Pilot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (19. März 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Kampfjet Pilot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dito, ist er auch heute noch, leider nicht realisierbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zieht eure mädchen nicht an nem fliegerhorst auf, die werden nur enttäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

Weltherrscher!

Aber irgendwie hab ich bis heute noch keine Adresse gefunden wo man sich dafür bewerben kann......

Ansonsten wollt ich JediRitter werden, aber ohne Lichtschwert ist das ja völlig witzlos!

Alternativ: Irgendwas interessantes was Spaß macht und wo man auch von Leben kann!

HEY! ICH HAB TATSÄCHLICH MEINEN TRAUMBERUF GEFUNDEN!! ...naja zumindestens die Alternative!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. März 2009)

ich wollte barkeeper werde^^

jetz mach ich im sommer ne ausbildung als holzmechaniker ...


----------



## Assari (19. März 2009)

ich wollte immer zu B.Wehr


----------



## Laz0rgun (19. März 2009)

Astronaut früher (aufgegeben), heute Physiker bei C.E.R.N 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. März 2009)

Früher Polizist

Jetzt hab ich keine Inspiration, aber ansonsten bin ich der Albtraum jedes Bullen und hass die ganze Truppe ö.0
Naja okay, Freundin macht grad Praktikum da und bei meinem betreu ich n Kiddie von einem, von daher ist dieser Hass erstmal ne Weile ausgesetzt...aber ihr wisst was ich mein o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz gekleidet und vermummt auf Demos, nicht anders oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexerella (19. März 2009)

Cowboy oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


x)

Später dann einfach nur reich xD


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (19. März 2009)

Da man mich ja noch als Kind werten könnte... Lehrer für chemie und Biologie an Regelschuln


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Da man mich ja noch als Kind werten könnte... Lehrer für chemie und Biologie an Regelschuln


was sind Reglschuln?

Achtug witz!!
Sind das Schulen nur für Frauen?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (19. März 2009)

Ja so in etwa, da gehts auch in mehreren fächer um periodische dinge *haha wie flach*


----------



## chopi (20. März 2009)

Na hoffentlich sind da die Mädels nicht so flach *haha wie flach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Btw.Ich will Kuchenbäcker werden  (Leider kann ich Leute nicht zum leben erwecken,aber das lernt man da bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tabuno (20. März 2009)

GM in WoW...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verräterchen Frost (20. März 2009)

Chinafarmer


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte früher Wissenschaftler werden und alles in die Luft jagen, bis ich herrausgefunden habe wie beschi**en Physik und Chemi ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann wollte ich Archiologe werden..Sachen ausbuddeln und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt will ich Medien/Gamedesigner werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (19. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte und will noch Pilot werden. Zumindest mach ichs schon Hobbymäßig. Ich hoffe Berufmäßig klappt das auch noch xD


----------



## Kleito (20. Juli 2009)

Wollte Tierärztin werden, aber seit ich da nen praktikum gemacht hab wollte ich dann doch nicht mehr^^ nun tendiere ich eher richtung bürokauffrau, oder doch informatik? ich weiß es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte Paläontologe und Entdecker werden und Dino-Knochen ausbuddeln (zuviel Jurassic Park).
Heute studiere ich Geowissenschaften und hab gerade das Unterfach Paläontolgie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte aber auch mal Astronaut oder Forscher werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## izabul (20. Juli 2009)

_Auftragskiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2009)

Deutscher Profi-Agent

oder russischer Hacker


----------



## Descartes (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will Feuerwehrmann werden...^^
Ne im ernst, glaub ich wollt damals zuvieles werden das ich selbst nach meiner Ausbildung nicht weis was ich werden wollte/will.

Edit: hab mal das schöne große bild gegen ein kleineres ausgetauscht,
bevor ich morgen noch von den leuten mit langsamen internet fanpost habe^^


----------



## Xondor (20. Juli 2009)

Traumberuf hat ich eigentlich nie.
Aber da beide meine Eltern Ärtze sind, hab ich eigentlich immer gedacht, dass ich auch mal einer werde. Jetzt will ich das nicht wirklich, weiß aber auch nicht was ich eigentlich will.
Im herbst fängt mein Ingenieurswissenschaften-Studium an. Ich hoffe mir liegt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2009)

Wollte mal Profi-Fussballer werden. Wurde aber nichts drauß, durch eine Krankheit.
Egal, ich war eh immer mies in Fussball - dafür kann ich FiFa umso besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juli 2009)

aja panzer fahrer wahr is mein traum den ich im april nächstes jahr im angriff nehmen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. Juli 2009)

Hatte 2 Traumberufe in meiner Kindheit:

Archäologie weil mich alte sachen wie die Pyramiden, die Tempel der Maya etc faszinieren. Wurd aber nichts draus, da man mir sagte, dass wenn man das Studiert zumindest in Deutschland mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit an der Universität endet zum Unterrichten, statt bei irgendwelchen Ausgrabungen. 

Zweiter Traumberuf war Meeresbiologe, ich hatte immer eine gewisse affinität zu Walen und anderen größeren Meeressäugern und wollte für mein leben gerne einmal den Marianengraben hinabtauchen.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hatte 2 Traumberufe in meiner Kindheit:
> 
> Archäologie weil mich alte sachen wie die Pyramiden, die Tempel der Maya etc faszinieren. Wurd aber nichts draus, da man mir sagte, dass wenn man das Studiert zumindest in Deutschland mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit an der Universität endet zum Unterrichten, statt bei irgendwelchen Ausgrabungen.
> 
> Zweiter Traumberuf war Meeresbiologe, ich hatte immer eine gewisse affinität zu Walen und anderen größeren Meeressäugern und wollte für mein leben gerne einmal den Marianengraben hinabtauchen.


absolut das selbe wie bei mir -.-


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Deutscher Profi-Agent
> 
> oder russischer Hacker


Hmm...ist das nun ein Unterschied ob man Deutscher oder Russischer Hacker ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Juli 2009)

Wikinger =)

Und Bauer, jedenfalls dachte ich, dass Maurer Bauern heissen, da sie schliesslich bauen xD

Naja, jetzt bin ich an meiner Ausbildung als Hochbauzeichner =)


----------



## pnn (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mal mit 7 Jahren meinen Eltenr gesagt dass ich Millionär werden will, naja 2 Jahre später war es dann Chirurg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2009)

Ist doch das selbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (20. Juli 2009)

Früher als ich nen kleiner Stöpsel war, stand ich total auf Dinosaurier und wollte dementsprechend Paläontologe werden. (War auch schon ziemlich stolz drauf dieses Wort zu kennen)
Naja, mittlerweile hab ich nen anderes Ziel vor Augen: Nach Abschluss des Studiums Pirat werden! (Plan B: Astronaut)


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte immer in die Finanzmärkte... und hey, ich habs geschafft und mich darüber hinaus noch nicht aus dem Fenster gestürzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings reifte der "Traumberuf" erst während des Abiturs, als wirklich kleines Kind waren es wohl eher die üblichen Berufe wie Busfahrer, Astronaut, Rennfahrer, Fussballer etc. pp.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Juli 2009)

Früher wollte ich mit meinem Freund zusammen Hundezüchter werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach war dann Profi-Basketballer dran. Das hätte ich sogar ernsthaft fast geschaft. Aber eben nur fast.

Nun bin ich in die 12 versetzt worden, werde mein Abitur in Mathe, Physik, Englisch und Erdkunde machen und werde einen der vielen Ingeniuers-Wege einschlagen.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wollt als Kind schon immer ein Held werden. Das hat sich nun etwas gewandelt, nun will ich der finstere Bösewicht sein, der den Planeten unterjocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, im Ernst, als Kind hatte ich eigentlich so keinen echten Berufswunsch (nur mal als Trotz wegen meinen Eltern: Müllmann)^^, das kam bei mir erst, als es darum ging:
"Junge, du musst doch was ordentliches machen."


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich wollt als Kind schon immer ein Held werden. Das hat sich nun etwas gewandelt, nun will ich der finstere Bösewicht sein, der den Planeten unterjocht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Junge, warum hast Du nichts gelernt?
Guck Dir den Dieter an, der hat sogar sein eignes Auto!
Warum gehst Du nicht zu Onkel Werner in die Werkstatt? Der gibt Dir ne Festanstellung, wenn Du ihn darum bittest...

[...] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (20. Juli 2009)

hm tierarzt bis ich gemerkt hab das ich da studieren muss -.-
friseurin bis ich gemerkt hab das man da nix verdient...

tjo nu is es grafiker geworden - wo ich echt spaß dran hab!


----------



## Medmius (20. Juli 2009)

Astronaut bis ich 9 Jahre alt war. Danach Pilot und am schluss kam dann Spieleentwickler oder Spieletester.


----------



## For-Free (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte schon immer Pilot werden. Leider hat sich in den Jahren eine "Brille" auf meine Nase geschlichen. Somit keine Chance mehr beim Traumberuf "Pilot".


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte immer Hubschrauberpilot werden und das obwohl ich Höhenangst habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte Musiker werden und bins geworden.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Gangster ala niko belic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jaja aber als ich raus gefunden habe das sich verbrechen heut zu tage nicht mehr lohn bin ich lieber anständiger Bürger geworden!


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

Mit 6 wollt ich immer meinen eigenen Müllplatz haben. Jetzt bin ich Astronaut. So können Träume platzen!


----------



## glacios (20. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Mit 6 wollt ich immer meinen eigenen Müllplatz haben. Jetzt bin ich Astronaut. So können Träume platzen!


loool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuuHn (21. Juli 2009)

Frauenarzt...


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2009)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Frauenarzt...


Ich glaub der Beruf rangiert in der Skala für abschreckende Dinge so irgendwo zwischen Kammerjäger, Kanalreiniger und Klofrau (die 3 K? ^^). Jeden Tag in kranke, übel riechende und von Ausfluss geprägte Genitalien zu schauen ist wahrlich ein Traum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Mein Nachbar und guter Freund ist Frauenarzt... komischer Weise steht er eher aufs andere Geschlecht, warum nur? *kratz*


----------



## Ol@f (21. Juli 2009)

Ganz klassisch, Astronaut. Finde den Beruf immernoch sehr interessant.


----------



## Nimmue (21. Juli 2009)

Pilotin eines Kampfjets bei der BW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (21. Juli 2009)

Soldat, so komisch es klingt.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Juli 2009)

Pilot ich liebe Fliegen aber naja ....


----------



## Wizzle (21. Juli 2009)

Tierpfleger bei den Delphinen im Duisburger Zoo !!! (bin als Kind nie zum bootfahren  ausgewählt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rubin (21. Juli 2009)

Ich war immer fasziniert von Flugzeugen und wollte Pilot werden.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich bin ja auch noch jung, erst 14 Jahre alt (und ich bin stolz darauf das ich keiner dieser "Hose-in-den-Kniekehlen-und-Spongebob-Boxershorts-tragender-Gangster bin). Mein aktueller Berufswunsch ist Fachinformatiker, als ich so um die 8 Jahre alt war, wollt ich Dedektiv werden (hab ich immer gespielt als ich klein war was ich im nachhinein schon fast peinlich finde).


----------



## Elander (21. Juli 2009)

Baggerfahrer > all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (22. Juli 2009)

Technischer Zeichner, gibt ja leider den Beruf kaum noch.

Jetzt Fachinformatiker in einer Firma die Bagger herstellt.


----------



## aseari (22. Juli 2009)

Astronaut, Pilot...
jetzt werd ich wohl Diplomwirtschaftsinformatiker.... Wenn das alles so klappt, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab....


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat :-O


----------



## XXI. (22. Juli 2009)

Fluglotse. 


Und wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich den Berufe selbst heute garnicht so schlecht. Aber erstmal muss ich das Abi schaffen^^


----------



## eaglestar (22. Juli 2009)

judgmentday schrieb:


> Hey, was war euer Traumberuf als ihr noch Kinder gewesen seid??
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil wollte Frauenarzt werden, aber auch nur bis mir dann klar wurde, dass es auch Krankheiten gibt und nicht nur junge hübsche Frauen dahin gehen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht alleine!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (22. Juli 2009)

Polizist, Feuerwehrmann...


----------



## Thoor (22. Juli 2009)

Ich wollt immer Automechaniker werden, und das werde ich auch noch =) und Informatiker werd ich nebenbei =)


----------



## Knowme (22. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte damals immer Arzt(Frauenarzt) werden.


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wollt immer Arächologe werden^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich auch und Pirat das war aber sehr früh xD naja jetzt steht wohl jura im raum mit studium wobei ich japanologie immer noch interessant fidne, ind eutschland bringt dir das aber so gar nichts -.-^^


----------



## Ceilyn (23. Juli 2009)

ganz frueher archäologin.. dann hab ich das erfahren das man da auch mit spinnen und kaefer koennen muss... 
darauf hin astronautin.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja.. als letztes dann irgendwas im marketing - design bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und in dem bereich war auch meine ausbildung die ich abgeschlossen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quana (24. Juli 2009)

Ganz klassisch: Astronaut
Da man als BW Pilot die besten Aussichten hat das zu werden wollte ich erstmal das machen. Naja mit 1,5 Dioptrin geht das leider nicht.
Jetzt fang ich an Geographie zu studieren. Auch gut.

Archäologe wollte ich nie werden. Meine Eltern sind das, ich kenne die Realität.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

Quana schrieb:


> Ganz klassisch: Astronaut
> Da man als BW Pilot die besten Aussichten hat das zu werden wollte ich erstmal das machen. Naja mit 1,5 Dioptrin geht das leider nicht.
> Jetzt fang ich an Geographie zu studieren. Auch gut.


Dazu kommt das die BW einem für sonstige Augenfehler auch nochmal ordentlich Dioptrien drauf rechnet. So kann sogar jemand ohne Brille oder Sehbehinderung schnell mal über 1 Dioptrien haben.


----------



## exill (29. Juli 2009)

Informatiker, bzw. Softwareentwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und genau das werde ich auch nach dem Abi. Tjasoist das wenn man schon mit 5 am Pc stzt und Ballerspiele zockt xD


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Heilpraktiker!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

